# LONDON | 40 Leadenhall Street | 154m | 34 fl | U/C



## thatmfeeling

I saw these images and information on their website so thought it may be interesting to post


----------



## mrsmartman

The Swiss Re building looks very good.


----------



## PortoNuts

@Union Man


Untitled by UnionMan, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

Renders:

40 Leadenhall Street proposal

40 Leadenhall Street proposal

40 Leadenhall Street proposal

40 Leadenhall Street proposal

40 Leadenhall Street proposal

40 Leadenhall Street proposal


----------



## geogregor

Cranes on site:

DSC05093 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05095 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05098 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05102 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05104 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

Busy site, activity on many fronts:

DSC04489 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04496 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04498 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04500 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04506 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210527_162716 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210527_162735 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04507 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04508 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04509 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04510 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04528 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

First core will soon be visible in the skyline:

DSC08290 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

DSC08532 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08486 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08488 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08489 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08491 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08492 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08493 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

20210716_182628 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00483 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00484 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00487 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00486 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00490 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00493 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

7/14

_DSC0106CR by Neil McAleer, on Flickr

_DSC0112CR by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

7/22

_DSC0216CR by Neil McAleer, on Flickr

_DSC0305CR by Neil McAleer, on Flickr

_DSC0299CR by Neil McAleer, on Flickr

_DSC0292CR by Neil McAleer, on Flickr

_DSC0261CR by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Jul 25

_DSC0420CR by Neil McAleer, trên Flickr

_DSC0399CR by Neil McAleer, trên Flickr

_DSC0387CR by Neil McAleer, trên Flickr

_DSC0380CR by Neil McAleer, trên Flickr

_DSC0376CR by Neil McAleer, trên Flickr

The Shining City by Nick Hunt, trên Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*July 26:*



der muttt said:


> Untitled by Arthurstudent, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*August 4:*

Barges on the Thames (20210804 1347) by Graham Dash, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

DSC01488 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

8/6

London-043 by Simon, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

jasonhawkesphot


----------



## geogregor

Core just about visible (on the far right). From Brockwell Park in south London:

DSC01637 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Aug 16

London by Alan Garwood, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

8/16

#2l by Brian Jenkins, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1427343833306738695


----------



## hkskyline

8/15

City of London Buildings and Tower Bridge by Sebastian Doe, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Aug 21









GillPrincePhoto


----------



## redcode

Aug 23

London skyline by David Ellis, trên Flickr









jasonhawkesphot


----------



## The Shard Baby

Photos taken Friday 27th August 2021 showing the latest progress and the new cladding:


----------



## hkskyline

8/28

City of London from Tower Bridge by Jo, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

https://twitter.com/TimeOutLondon

On the far left:


----------



## hkskyline

8/28

London, England. UK by CT. Photography (Leeds) UK Tony Gartshore, on Flickr

London, England. UK by CT. Photography (Leeds) UK Tony Gartshore, on Flickr

London, England. UK by CT. Photography (Leeds) UK Tony Gartshore, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1432796611080556544


----------



## The Shard Baby

Finally finished, my first construction progress drawing update for Stanza London for Friday 27th August 2021, drawn on Microsoft Paint:


----------



## redcode

DavidStorey60


----------



## A Chicagoan

*September 1:*








High Rise of London by Devan Sharma on 500px.com


----------



## hkskyline

9/2

New &amp; Old by Rhisiart ap Cymru, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Helicopter view of the City :


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434839609972768769


----------



## geogregor

P1010629 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1010631 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

9/8

View from London&#x27;s Tower Bridge and Harbor Area by Janam Parikh, on Flickr


----------



## The Shard Baby

Photos taken Friday 10th September 2021):
















The hoist which was here has been removed:

































































Latest construction progress update diagram for Stanza London (40 Leadenhall Street):


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1437465759937175554


----------



## redcode

Sep 13









stateoflondon1


----------



## hkskyline

9/10

Rainbow over London by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

9/13

London by night by Mitch Belei, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1439273170167545856


----------



## hkskyline

9/21

_DSC0783aCR by Neil McAleer, on Flickr

_DSC0725CR by Neil McAleer, on Flickr

_DSC0719CR by Neil McAleer, on Flickr

_DSC0693CR by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Sep 24

London from Greenwich by Guildfordian, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

9/28

Untitled by Alexander Wipf, on Flickr

Untitled by Alexander Wipf, on Flickr


----------



## The Shard Baby

Photos taken yesterday evening (Friday 1st October 2021):
































Photos taken this morning (Saturday 2nd October 2021):
















































Latest construction progress update diagram for today (Saturday 2nd October 2021):


----------



## A Chicagoan

The Shard Baby said:


>


St. Mungo's is real? Isn't that from Harry Potter?


----------



## hkskyline

__
http://instagr.am/p/CUkS7tbNetn/


----------



## hkskyline

10/3

Tower Bridge from Butlers Wharf by Maurice Childs, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by Maurice Childs, on Flickr

View from Tower Bridge by Maurice Childs, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

mi__mi__he


----------



## geogregor

P1060168 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1060170 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

jasonhawkesphot


----------



## sebastiandoe5

Both me, August 2021


----------



## hkskyline

10/6










Source :  Twitter @ jasonhawkesphot


----------



## A Chicagoan

*October 10:*

City of London from the sky by RJS London, on Flickr


City of London from the sky by RJS London, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Oct 10

Tower Bridge from Browns Butlers Wharf by Maurice Childs, sur Flickr

Tower Bridge from Browns Butlers Wharf by Maurice Childs, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

10/10

Tower Bridge from Browns Butlers Wharf by Maurice Childs, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

10/9

River Thames by Mark Lewis, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

jasonhawkesphot


----------



## hkskyline

Press Release _Exerpt_
*Kirkland & Ellis to Move London Office to 40 Leadenhall Street*
Oct 11, 2021

Kirkland & Ellis is pleased to announce that it has agreed terms to move its London office, which includes over 550 employees, and become a major occupier to a newly constructed building at 40 Leadenhall Street. The Firm will move in upon completion of the project. 

40 Leadenhall is a new office and retail development in the heart of the City of London. Award-winning MAKE architects designed this landmark building, which is being developed by leading real estate fund manager, M&G Real Estate, with Nuveen as Development Manager. The building will showcase the expectations of a first class working environment with a particular focus on sustainability, amenity and innovation.

“40 Leadenhall will be a modern and iconic building with state-of-the-art features,” said Jon A. Ballis, Chairman of Kirkland’s Executive Committee. “We will have a new, beautiful and welcoming environment in London for all our lawyers, staff and clients, with cutting edge technology and work spaces.”

More : Kirkland & Ellis to Move London Office to 40 Leadenhall Street | News | Kirkland & Ellis LLP


----------



## hkskyline

*A Building Called "Gotham City" Is Under Construction In London *
Londonist _Excerpt_
Jan 28, 2022

London's skyscrapers go by some odd nicknames — Cheesegrater, Gherkin, Walkie Talkie — but the latest may be the battiest.

There's another new office block going up in the City. 40 Leadenhall Street, designed by Make Architects, manages to be both bulky and tall, taking up a whole block and rising some 155 metres into the choky London skies. If you take the inverse of 'dainty', this is what you get.

It's perhaps slipped under most people's radars, given that it lacks an easily lampooned shape and is a relative minnow in height (70 metres shorter than the nearby Cheesegrater, for example).

More : A Building Called "Gotham City" Is Under Construction In London


----------



## hkskyline

1/29

City of London Skyline from Canary Wharf by Steve Franklin, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

1/30

Thames by Al King, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

2/3

IMG_9501 by No Expert, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*February 3:*

City of London by Timothy Hart, on Flickr


----------



## The Shard Baby

This had only just uploaded onto the iCloud today after a weekend of the files uploading through slow copper wire Wi-Fi ...Starship delays is delaying full* internet accessibility around the globe! *99%. ..On with it...

Photos from Saturday morning (5th February 2022):
























































Latest construction progress update diagram for Saturday 5th February 2022:








Spent quite a lot of the weekend making improvements to this drawing as I drew it up in a rush out in the city to post it quickly on twitter @shard_baby
Spot as many differences as you can!








In other news, posted my first video on my YouTube channel, The Shard Baby, in a long while. I am going to be making and sharing much more there than I did before (and a lot more frequently), including original diagram time-lapses (one coming out later this week) and might even film making new drawings!


----------



## hkskyline

2/11

TPS 2022 - Day 042 Square mile by Dominic Murtagh, on Flickr


----------



## The Shard Baby

Photos from Friday evening (11th February 2022), taken with an iPhone 7, may complete the progress drawings this week, am just very busy rn 








































Plus another unashamed plug for my uploading, because it is about time for projects untouched:


----------



## geogregor

P1100293 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1100475 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

P1100503 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1100505 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220217_170058 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220217_170330 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220217_170427 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220217_170728 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220217_171859 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1100511 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1100518 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1100521 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## The Shard Baby

Latest diagram:








Just waiting on the iCloud / WiFi for the pics 🙃


----------



## The Shard Baby

Photos from Saturday morning (19th February 2022):


----------



## hkskyline

2/26










Source : Twitter @ amoroso_marco


----------



## The Shard Baby

Photos from Sunday midday (27th February 2022):








































Family photo!








Latest construction progress update diagram for Sunday 27th February 2022:








New video for my Stanza London progress updates!


----------



## hkskyline

2/27

City of London skyline from the 76 bus by Miltof, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Source : Twitter @ jasonhawkesphot


----------



## hkskyline

2/27

THAMES IN LONDON ON SUNNY FEBRUARY DAY by david chare, on Flickr

THAMES IN LONDON ON SUNNY FEBRUARY DAY by david chare, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

3/6

Dawn has broken... by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

P1120889 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1120904 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

https://twitter.com/jasonhawkesphot


----------

